# What SPD pedals for gravel & off-road touring?



## steinercat (Apr 25, 2014)

Doing a bunch of century gravel rides this summer and a few shorter off-road tours, using a fully rigid flat-bar bike.

I've got all the parts already and just need to decide on the pedals.

I prefer SPD (and Shimano), which I'm also using on my MTB and gravel bike. Don't have any issues clipping in-out. Using an XT Trail pedal on my MTB and an XT Race on the gravel.

I'm looking for something with as much (or more) contact with the shoe as the XT Trail (wider platform), as my shoes won't be too stiff.

I'm not sure if I want single sided, as I don't have any problems clipping and I really don't intend to pedal for any considerable distance on my SPD shoes, unclipped.

Would like to get some feedback on any of the pedals below. I'm sort of leaning towards the PD-T400 as it's double sided and does have that nice, wide platform.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow, crickets on this thread. I think most of us are running flats now, I know I have been for years. In my ancient experience with clipless setups it always seemed like those two-sided options were kind of the worst of both worlds...gotta hunt for the cleat receiver, the flat-side traction is not that great, and most importantly it is hard to find the perfect shoe that plays well with both options. I understand the preference for clipless, but maybe it needs to be an 'all in' affair...


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

I just go with the tried and true XT 8100s. Mud is a real issue here 3/4ths of year. I would go to the XTR 9000 if you want more shoe support. I run those on mtb.

If you need something with linger spindles then ISIS pedals are solid and come in wider widths.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Apr 25, 2014)

I found a great deal on a set of XT PD-T8000 pedals. Single-sided clipless. Not what I was thinking of at the start, but user reviews have been stellar. Going to try them out. 

Thanks!


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

steinercat said:


> I found a great deal on a set of XT PD-T8000 pedals. Single-sided clipless. Not what I was thinking of at the start, but user reviews have been stellar. Going to try them out.
> 
> Thanks!


Cool. Single sided always look like an annoying PITA. I'll be curious on how you like them. Maybe a consideration for my bike-packing bike that has double duty as a town bike.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I've never really understood the conversation about clipless pedal platform size. You're only ever putting your foot down into the cleat. But then again all I've ever used is standard clipless pedals.

I think this thread is quite because there really isn't a lot to say here. Clipless pedals are clipless pedals. Either they work, or they break. And I've never had any basic SPDs fail. I don't have a lot of opinions beyond that.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

steinercat said:


> I found a great deal on a set of XT PD-T8000 pedals. Single-sided clipless. Not what I was thinking of at the start, but user reviews have been stellar. Going to try them out.
> 
> Thanks!


I think you'll be happy with those. I have two sets of these on two different bikes. I mostly use the SPD side, but the flat side is quite good too. They are great pedals.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Heavy ass pedals suck on long rides.


----------



## steinercat (Apr 25, 2014)

joshtee said:


> I think you'll be happy with those. I have two sets of these on two different bikes. I mostly use the SPD side, but the flat side is quite good too. They are great pedals.


Nice! Yeah, I imagine I'll also be clipped in most of the time, but my shoes are good enough to do short miles on the flat side also.


----------



## John232629 (Oct 11, 2005)

t8000 here, they seem to align rather easily in that it might be harder to use the flat side....


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Single sided pedals SUCK. You're always looking down to flip a pedal to the side you want to use. I used a pair for half a summer then gave them away to a local co-op.

Platform clipless pedals are way better for offroad riding. The wider platform provides much more support than "racer" pedals. I use Time pedals on my bikes with most being Time Roc Atac platform clipless. I can still use street shoes or camp water sandals comfortably with the bigger platform body.


----------



## joshtee (Jun 30, 2016)

ranier said:


> Single sided pedals SUCK. You're always looking down to flip a pedal to the side you want to use. I used a pair for half a summer then gave them away to a local co-op.
> 
> Platform clipless pedals are way better for offroad riding. The wider platform provides much more support than "racer" pedals. I use Time pedals on my bikes with most being Time Roc Atac platform clipless. I can still use street shoes or camp water sandals comfortably with the bigger platform body.


This has not been my experience with my t8000 pedals. I never seem to have a problem finding the side I want to use. I never have to look down to find the right side. I mostly use the SPD side, but do use the flat side a lot too. I thought this would be an issue, but it's hasn't been. I think they are very well designed.

I also disagree that platform clipless pedals are better for offroad riding then 'racer' clipless. It's personal preference. I like less pedal support and more float for all my offroad riding.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't really understand why you don't just use a mtb shoe with a fairly stiff sole. I have some that are pretty stiff, and I can still walk fine in them. Unless you mean you don't want to take any other shoes with you on your trip, so you'll have to walk in the bike shoes for hours. If you're just asking opinions on what we would do, then mine would be to keep my familiar clipless setup with my good biking shoes, since on a bike tour you will be riding a lot. And pack some light, compact shoes for walking around in. So, my choice would be XT or XTR SPD pedals with no platform.

About an SPD pedal that supports some weight outside of the cleat, I never checked but always doubted how effective that could really be. Bike shoes don't have a standardized sole do they? It seems a shoe mfr would have to get the thickness just PERFECT to have support on the pedal from the sole, and still be able to click in. Just a little too thick of sole, and you wouldn't be able to click in. I kind of suspect no SPD pedals with a platform really offer much support outside of the cleat unless you just get super lucky and find a shoe with the cleat recessed just the perfect amount or the lugs on the sole just at the right spot to support some weight while still letting the cleat reach the pedal clip correctly.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I ride clipless for everything. When I took a trip to New Zealand, which involved a lot of biking, but also a lot of walking around towns, taking busses, and going to nice restaurants I just bought a new pair of the Giro Rumble. The look like pretty classy sneakers, and they walk really well. They aren't ideal for extended hikeabike on really rough terrain, but they were more than sufficient for what I needed. In the past I've brought a separate set of "city shoes" but I think this will be my solution from now on.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

I have the Giro Rumble shoes too. I have worn them all day at work. I've had zero issues walking or riding in them. Great shoe for the price. I'd buy them again.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Along that same vein, I brought a spiffy wool button down shirt from Wool and Prince for my long sleeve layer. Looks super nice for high end restaurants, keeps you warm when you're drenched to the bone riding trails, and doesn't smell bad after several days in the back country.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I just went with Shimano Saint clipless pedal. 
So far impressed with them. Less moving parts compared to other models.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Quercus agrifolia said:


> Wow, crickets on this thread. I think most of us are running flats now, I know I have been for years. In my ancient experience with clipless setups it always seemed like those two-sided options were kind of the worst of both worlds...gotta hunt for the cleat receiver, the flat-side traction is not that great, and most importantly it is hard to find the perfect shoe that plays well with both options. I understand the preference for clipless, but maybe it needs to be an 'all in' affair...


I consider pedal choice mostly a "what you like" but now use flats for most all riding. I just did sort of a group bikepacking trip and was happy with my last minute decision to go with flats. I was glad I did some prep ride with both types and it leaves me suggesting try different things and go with what you like but I'll stand firm on my not liking those do both types I tried.


----------

